
Saudi Arabia Quietly Pumps Up Its Stock Market - mudil
https://www.wsj.com/articles/saudi-arabia-pumps-up-stock-market-after-bad-news-including-khashoggi-murder-11544727772
======
mullingitover
Good. Injustice should be really, really expensive in the 21st century. I hope
the bill just keeps getting bigger for them.

~~~
anonu
Nah - They're only putting money into their own pockets by doing this. Look at
it this way - you own 75% (a guess - but prob not far off) of a couple
$trillion market. If you take some of your idle cash ($1billions) to pump the
stock up - even if you "lose" that cash - but manage to stabilize the market -
you're still doing pretty well for yourself...

------
jpatokal
> the Saudi government has placed huge buy orders, often in the closing
> minutes of negative trading days, to boost the market.

This sounds quite exploitable. Buy low before the end of the trading day, sell
high at the end.

~~~
leroy_masochist
Interesting to ponder how this would actually be structured as puts and calls,
i.e., what does the arb trade look like to exploit the fact that the KSA
government will always shore up bad trading days. Paging Matt Levine....

------
vuln
[https://outline.com/rCAanC](https://outline.com/rCAanC)

~~~
mh8h
An alternative is to put the word full before wsj in the URL. It opens a
redirect page from Facebook, and effectively bypasses the paywall.

[https://www.fullwsj.com/articles/saudi-arabia-pumps-up-
stock...](https://www.fullwsj.com/articles/saudi-arabia-pumps-up-stock-market-
after-bad-news-including-khashoggi-murder-11544727772)

~~~
1024core
Wow, didn't know that. Thanks!

------
tradethedelta
Nothing new - if there was 1% of the oversight on the markets that there is in
the US, 90% of traders on the Saudi market would be put in prison for some
sort of insider trading.... Rampant pump & dump has been going on for years.

------
icpmacdo
Its like political quantitative easing, seems like a scary house of cards
assembled.

------
crb002
Buying on the dip is rational market actor.

Devious is shorting stocks or buying put options then creating mayhem to crash
the market and really making $$$.

~~~
the_cat_kittles
yes. 100% of the time when the price goes down you should buy. smart.

------
qwerty456127
This makes me feel a little-bit conspirologist like if the stocks were dropped
down intentionally to let them buy more.

------
yakshaving_jgt
> We need to highlight to the world that Saudi investment is good

That is, of course, if you're ok with some people being lured into an embassy
and cut up into little pieces.

~~~
unmole
I don't understand why Kashoggi is brought up so much more frequently compared
to what Saudi Arabia is doing in Yemen.

~~~
adrr
Yemen is a civil war that has turned into a proxy war between Iran and Saudi
Arabia. Things aren't black and white and its very hard distinguish between
propaganda and facts.

Khashoggi is very black and white. A US journalist was killed after being
lured into a Saudi embassy.

~~~
rootusrootus
Exactly. The fact that 1) he has a face we can identify with, and 2) they
lured him into an official establishment of their government and then killed
him in cold blood. A place where you might otherwise expect the rule of law to
prevail.

~~~
harbie
Saudi laws aren't even codified. There isn't really a rule of law there.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legal_system_of_Saudi_Arabia](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legal_system_of_Saudi_Arabia)

~~~
rootusrootus
Yeah I understand that, what I mean is that from our perspective a person
should be able to walk into a government office and be safe from extra-
judicial sanctions. So a Saudi national may not feel that safe themselves, but
it is harder for someone from a Western-style liberal democracy to intuitively
understand and is therefore horrifying.

------
alt3red
Thank you for this. I don't know why people keep posting links that are behind
a paywall.

~~~
dang
If there's a workaround, it's ok. Users usually post workarounds in the
thread.

This is in the FAQ at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)
and there's more explanation here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10178989](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10178989)

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=by:dang%20paywall&sort=byDate&...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=by:dang%20paywall&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=comment&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)

We detached this subthread from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18677791](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18677791)
and marked it off-topic.

------
booleandilemma
Or we could actually support journalists so we don’t end up in a dystopia
where we have to get all our news from BuzzFeed and Mashable.

~~~
porpoisely
News Corp ( WSJ's owner ) is one of the largest companies in the world. It's
founder is one of the wealthiest men in the world. I don't think anyone at the
WSJ is starving. Besides, if you want to support journalism, find and support
independent journalists doing real journalism rather than mega corporations.
If anyone needs support, it's the independent journalists.

~~~
listenallyall
It's not up to you to decide from whom you're allowed to steal content. You
can't steal money from Bill Gates's wallet just because "you don't think he's
starving," even if you plan to give that money to a needy charity.

~~~
SXX
Oh come on. When does circumventing of paywall become stealing?

~~~
listenallyall
Reading proprietary content behind a paywall for free isn't stealing? What
else could it possibly be?

How about "circumventing" the ticket window at your local movie theater by
walking in the exit door. I mean, they are showing the movie anyway, and there
are empty seats...

~~~
SXX
Little bit late to answer, but it's a bit different situation with this exact
paywall. It's movie theater that give everyone access for free, but randomly
decide not to provide these access based on where you come from.

So using 3rd-party website to access their content is not any different that
accessing the site through Facebook redirect for instance since in both cases
you get content for free.

------
throwaway713
I have no problem paying for good journalism, but it's the equivalent of
posting a link to a book or a paywalled research article on HN. Useless to
anyone that doesn't buy it or have a subscription.

~~~
throwaway713
Regarding downvotes for an opinion you disagree with: instead of taking the
opportunity to present an argument that would change my mind on the issue,
you’d rather that I continue flagging all WSJ articles and feel bad about
being downvoted.

